# Triplet update--Huey, Dewey and...Peanut



## cdmay (Sep 10, 2011)

The triplet cherryheads that emerged last Sunday are all still alive and looking better each day. Since they were separated on Tuesday they have been quietly absorbing their yolk inside the incubator.
The larger two have just a little bump of it left and I think they will both be OK...







In fact, I offered them a little bit of soaked Mazuri this morning and they both jumped on it...






The smallest has also absorbed his yolk although I am a little concerned about the remaining extra tissue that was from the separation. I am hoping this dries up and sheds off along with the yolk sac membrane...






Like his larger siblings I also offered him a little bit of Mazuri today. He seemed to go for it...






I am becoming cautiously optimistic about them all making it. We named them Huey, Dewey and....Peanut.
Yes I know, the last one is supposed to be Louie. But Peanut fits better so...


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 10, 2011)

That little one is beuatiful actually they all are....good luck!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh the little one is so sweet. 
The name Peanut suits him so well.

So glad they are all doing well.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 10, 2011)

Happy they are doing good, thanks for the update....


----------



## N2TORTS (Sep 10, 2011)

Very nice Mr. Carl ... thanks for the constant updates .. its very interesting to say the least ~ 

JD~


----------



## Faery (Sep 10, 2011)

So glad to hear these little ones are doing well!


----------



## Kristina (Sep 10, 2011)

What a bunch of little miracles. Please continue to keep us posted, this is fascinating.


----------



## cherylim (Sep 10, 2011)

They're soooo cute!!! Peanut looks like a cartoon!


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 10, 2011)

That is so wonderful, they look great! I am so hppy they all three are surviving and looking strong!


----------



## mel262011 (Sep 10, 2011)

I am glad to see the smallest one is eating, too. That is a good sign


----------



## hali (Sep 10, 2011)

ahhh so glad - fingers crossed xxx


----------



## allegraf (Sep 10, 2011)

I think they will make it, Peanut looks great! The other two also looked nice and strong, just smaller than the normal hatchling, Peanut of course is miniscule compared to a normal hatchling but still full of energy! Fingers crossed that the "belly button" heals totally.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 10, 2011)

Great job!!!!!!!!! Lucky tortoises


----------



## ChiKat (Sep 10, 2011)

Peanut is a "peanut"!! What a tiny little thing! I agree with the person who said he looks like a cartoon 
Fingers crossed that they continue doing well!!


----------



## terryo (Sep 10, 2011)

Carl, they are wonderful little fighters, and what more could I say about Peanut. He's adorable!! He looks like a little beetle, with those big eyes.


----------



## 100mph tortoise (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanx for the updates glad there doing ok


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 10, 2011)

One look at Peanut and I think each and every one of us want to take him home. I had been wondering about the three of them. So glad to see this update and seeing each of them eating was such a treat!


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Sep 10, 2011)

I've been waiting for an update - what great news that so far so good with all three! And the names are fitting! Can't wait to continue to read updates!


----------



## l0velesly (Sep 10, 2011)

Peanut is the perfect name! Gosh. He's such a cute little guy. I love his small body and big head/eyes!  Please continue updating!


----------



## Madkins007 (Sep 10, 2011)

I love this story! Thanks for updating!


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 10, 2011)

Please, keep sending in updates! I love hearing about these little guys... and again the pics are amazing! Thank you!!!


----------



## Candy (Sep 10, 2011)

I love these updates and pictures Carl. Peanut is a perfect name for him. I am so glad to hear that they are all doing so great, but then again it doesn't surprise me knowing who is taking care of them.


----------



## Torty Mom (Sep 10, 2011)

Awwwww peanut is sooooooo darling! Glad they are all doing great!!! Awesome news for sure!!!


----------



## tweeter (Sep 10, 2011)

What a great update! Gosh, they're all so cute, especially Peanut....I'd want to hold him all the time. Please keep posting the pictures, can't look at them without smiling


----------



## RV's mom (Sep 10, 2011)

I'd been wondering, and hoping. thanks for the update.


----------



## dmmj (Sep 10, 2011)

I want to adopt peanut
Glad to hear they are doing better and eating.


----------



## Weda737 (Sep 10, 2011)

wow, I want.


----------



## Sky2Mina (Sep 10, 2011)

Thanks for the update! I LOVE peanut. He is so tiny and cute. But they all dig in Mazuri - I'm optimistic too, that they'll make it.


----------



## Mao Senpai (Sep 11, 2011)

Gosh peanut is super cute !!


----------



## maevamichelle (Sep 11, 2011)

They are all super cute thanks for all the threads, LOVED reading them and catching up on their progress!!


----------



## froghaven5 (Sep 11, 2011)

Awesome. They are all great, but I LOVE Peanut!


----------



## goReptiles (Sep 11, 2011)

Peanut is super cutr, and the pic of him eating is awesome. Please keep with the updates. Will you be keeping theee


----------



## DesertGrandma (Sep 12, 2011)

So happy they are all doing well and eating. Thanks for keeping us posted. It has been very interesting.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 14, 2011)

Hope all goes well.


----------

